# Our "grandpa" budgie Fly free little Falco



## Clair (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't post here very often, but I need words of encouragement from other budgie owners. Our blue budgie, Falco, is about 12-14 years old and seems to be not long for this world. He can't fly anymore, he barely eats or drinks, his tail is droopy and he often sits puffed up. He can still climb and he tries to keep up with his friends, but every so often he'll take a tumble and land on his back and then is unable to right himself. It's heartbreaking to watch. 

I realize he's had a long, happy life and it's just his time, but it makes me sad to see him like this.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh. I'm so sorry about him not feeling very good! He sounds well loved and cared for especially since he is an older age. 

Have you thought of maybe putting him in a smaller cage for now? Next to his friends? Or maybe a favorite buddy in there with him? You have my thoughts in this tough time.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh, Clair, I'm so sorry to hear this. We know it's inevitable, but that doesn't make it any easier. Maybe some of the more knowledgable forum members will have some suggestions for making his last days with you as comfortable as they can be, but all I can offer is sympathy. :hug:


----------



## Clair (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Bumblebee and Cheesepusher. I appreciate your kind words. 

I don't know what happened, but the little critter has improved. He's started flying again - not very far, but with great effort, he makes it up to the curtain rod. Crossing my fingers that he's back to his old self again soon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's very difficult when our beloved pets reach the point in their lives where they are almost ready to move on in their journey to the Rainbow Bridge. :hug:

Whether a budgie, a dog or any other pet, it always seems like the time we enjoyed with them was much too short.

Each and every day they are with us is a blessing and making those moments count brings us joy and gives our babies a nice life while they are here on earth.

Best wishes that Falco will continue to improve so you will be able to enjoy one anothers company with him in good health.*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I am sorry this is happening,it's so sad when our beloved friends are about to leave this world.Though I think it's a blessing having his company for so many years! I am glad he is better now and I hope he'll keep improving.Set an appointment with the avian vet,to see if there's something you can do for him to feel even better.I hope the best of luck for him!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Our*

We had to bring our flight leader ABBA in from the big aviary as he is getting to old to keep up with the flock. He is in 3 x 4 flight cage that allows limited flight but lots of climbing. We use this flight for recovering adults and fledgling chicks before they graduate to the big baby flight. Check with your avian vet for a booster nutrient in his food and be sure he gets all of his vits and calcium. I would restrict to much flying as this could be too much stress on heart and lungs. We have a soft net used for mosquitoes that hangs over our bed mattress to help chicks and recovering adult rebuild flight muscles. Geritol for Budgies?? he should be on a senior diet lower in protein to help take the strain off of liver and kidneys that do the detox work. You might ask if milk thistle
would help when you see the vet. a smaller cage with a buddy as above may be a great Idea. We are trying this with our little guy with limited success. He seems depressed and is not a robust eater any longer. the vet said he was lean but not too thin. He has never been to the vet all of these years and vet said he was healthy, just slow him down and be sure he gets his nutrients and probiotics. Let us know what your vet says. Prayers and best wishes.
Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## riotfox (Jun 15, 2009)

Aw sorry to hear about Falco. Hope that he continues to improve! Sounds like you are doing the best you can to keep him comfortable. It's hard, but inevitably we all get old.


----------



## Clair (Sep 29, 2012)

Quick update - Falco is still with us. Some days are better than others. Saturday was a bad day - he fell of his perch in the middle of the night. Today is a good day - after several days of not even attempting to fly, he flew up to the curtain rod. I'm watching him preen up there. Such a sweet little man.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good to hear he is doing OK. JoAnn gave some wonderful advice. I would think keeping him very warm would be a big help, especially if he is not eating a lot. Maybe a heated perch, or a heat lamp near his favorite perching area...


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Falco isn't doing 100%. He will be in our prayers that he gets better.

-Kristen


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Our*

Have you seen a vet with your dear little one? How is his appetite? Water consumption? Probiotics and Electrolytes can help stabilize him. It seems to be helping ABBA. He has started to use his wings on the perch. this means he has some energy to burn. We took him and a hen for a round in the rehab net and His response is improving. We have full spectrum light on him and all of the indoor crew as well . Praying for your "young" man Budgie. Jo A:budge:nn


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*What a grand little fella your Falco sounds! I agree with the others have said and i'm hoping you have the little guy around for a lot longer yet! :hug:*


----------



## Clair (Sep 29, 2012)

We lost our little guy yesterday. I miss him.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Clair, I am so sorry. Your Falco lives a long wonderful life surrounded by great friends and loving family. I'm sure he knew just how much you all loved him. Rest in Peace little one. :hug:


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

*Our "grandpa" budgie*

So sorry Claire. But we have to accept the fact our pets dont live as long as us. He had a long and happy life with you. And he knew he was loved. Fly high little budgie. You were beautiful ,and your mom and budgie friends are going to miss youxx


----------



## Nira (Aug 26, 2014)

He had such a good, long life! May he rest in peace now!


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. It is so hard to lose a little friend, especially one that had been with you for that long. Falco sounds like he was quite the character and trooped on through a lot. I'm sure he knew how much he was loved!


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Rest in Peace, sweet handsome Falco. Keep his cute face and happy song close to your heart, and he will be with you forever. His life was long and happy, thanks to your love and good care. He fought hard to stay with you. Now he is is no longer old. He is flying around with all our angels. I know how sad you must be, losing your friend. Soon you will think of him and smile. Falco would like that.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss!

:hug:


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.  They are so hard to lose, because we will never be ready for them to go.
Find comfort in the fact he had a long life with you. :hug:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

We are never ready to accept their time has come , How I envy you that your sweet Falco had such a long and happy life shared with you. 
Memories are for ever to recall with a smile and such joy . To have had a partnership like you did is a true blessing. Fly high and free sweet boy with the Angel Budgies looking down on us all .:budgie:


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Given he is so old just shows you gave him a wonderful life! if he is falling from perches I would probably put him in a hage with low perches so he does not hurt himself.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss it is truly devastating :hug:
RIP little guy


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*our*

Yes we miss our little ones, but think of all the wonderful years you had to celebrate the joy of his presence in your life. We have had to say goodby to a number of different companions and it never gets easier. Sam's leash and collar still hangs on the chair next to the front door, while my computer is named Sunshine and a picture of his Budgie son and his hen is the first thing We see each AM.They are still with us in subtle ways like the front door knob which is stilled chewed in to an interesting shape thanks to Sam. Hold all of those wonderful memories and perhaps create a memorial here on TB to honor such a loved little one. Just think you had 6 more months to share from when you first told us about him.  Hold him close in your heart. We are all here to support you as your heart heals. Fly high with all of those wonderful budgie angels little one.:budge:

Jo Ann


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You must have taken very good care of him for the last 5 or 6 month's. What a good long life he had with you, may your sadness, and sense of loss fade away, and be replaced with joyful memories of a good long relationship you were able to have...:hug:


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm glad Falco has improved a bit. I had a budgie as a child - he lived to be 11. In the end he wasn't able to fly much, so the time out of the cage was limited to avoid any accidents. We removed the challenging toys so he wouldn't fall in the cage. We left foot at the bottom of the cage in case he decided it was easier to sit there (which on some days seemed to be the cage). He was still a happy budgie and died naturally in the end. I hope you can find ways to make Falco as comfortable as possible :budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry for the loss of a darling boy who has been your loyal friend and companion for over a decade. He was truly loved and his long life is a testimony of the care and love he received from you during the course of his life. 
He will forever fly happy over the rainbow bridge, free from any pain or woes, and fondly look down at you, remembering you, his best friend, and the rest of his flock. 
However much you will miss him, he is never truly gone and keeps a special place in your heart, now and forever. 
Best wishes for you and the flock :hug:


----------



## Annabear (Apr 18, 2015)

I am so so sorry for your loss. It is never easy when we lose a dear friend


----------



## Clair (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone who sent condolences and kind words. I truly appreciate how thoughtful everyone is. 

I will always miss him, but I know he's flying high and fast now.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Oh Clair, I am so sorry for your loss. I know that this looked grim there for a while. I AM glad though that you were able to get so much time with him. May he rest in peace, and wait for you at the rainbow bridge. He I flying high and free, and waiting for you to join him. You have my sincerest condolences, and deepest sympathies. Yu and yours will be in my thoughts and prayers!
-Kristen


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I am so very sorry that you have lost the physical presence of your darling Falco. Hold those memories close and he'll just be a thought away


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

What a long, happy and wonderful life Falco had with you.. He will be loved always, now perching in your heart.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Clair,

What a wonderful life you gave little Falco!
You and Falco were truly blessed to have so many years together. :hug:

I know you will miss him terribly but be happy that he is not suffering and can now be whole and healthy at the Rainbow Bridge.

Fly high and free darling Falco; rest peacefully wee man.

I thought of you with love today, but that is nothing new.
I thought about you yesterday, and days before that too.
I think of you in silence. I often speak your name.
Now all I have is memories, and your picture in a frame.
Your memory is my keepsake, with which I'll never part.
God has you in his keeping.
I have you in my heart.
~Author Unknown​
I've moved your thread over to the "In Memory" section of the forum now. :hug:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*I am truly sorry for the loss of your beloved Falco. No matter how many years you had with him, it now seems just as short as a moment - never long enough for all the love you still have for him...
Falco will always be in your heart, and I pray your happy memories will eventually replace your great grief, and be a comfort to you.
Please accept my deepest sympathy at this very sad time*


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about Falco, and I hope that your great memories with him will help you with your grief. It is so hard to lose a pet, but take solace in the fact that Falco lived a very long and happy life thanks to your dedication.  Lots of hugs and prayers to you right now!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss... It's never easy to part with a much beloved little friend, you have my deepest sympathies. 
May time heal your heart and the memories of all the years you had with Falco give you comfort.

Rest in peace, Falco. You were much loved and will be missed.


----------

